# found pigeon with band (bridgeview, illinois)



## tazmel (Jun 23, 2005)

my daughter brought a pigeon home that had ben walking around her job parking lot for 2 days. (this is in bridgeview, illinois 60455) he/she looks healthy, but won't fly. we gave it cockatiel food and water and he's been eating and drinking......he's in a large box for the time being.

i called a phone # i found on the internet (foys pigeon supply) and gave them the band #, but the guy said it was from 1997 and records aren't kept from back then........the band is silver metal and the # is IPB 97 BJ330.

he feels nice and solid & doesn't look sick at all. any help in finding the owner would be greatly appreciated. my daughter and i are big time animal lovers and really want to see the bird re-united with the owner. we would love to keep him if the owner can't be found or doesn't want him back, but i have 5 cats......and my daughter has 3 cats.

if you can't find the owner, would you know of any pigeon lovers that could care for him?

thank you....melanie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Melanie, 

Thank you and your daughter for taking in this wayward pigeon You're right, I looked up the band information and it was sold through Foy's. If they don't have the information, I'm not sure what to tell you. Odd that they wouldn't have these records SOMEWHERE! 

Hopefully your post will be seen by members in your general area who might be interested and/or willing to take this pigeon in. 

Is it possible that you could get a dove seed mix from your local pet store? This would provide a more balanced diet for a pigeon. The cockatiel mix is just fine but the seeds in it are a little small for pigeons. Hold on, and thanks again for rescuing this lost bird. He's most likely lost and tired from flying in a hard race. By your description of him, he sounds in pretty good shape


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

tazmel,

You might try these folks since they're in your area. They are homing pigeon lofts/clubs near you. They will know other racers nearby although I don't know if the pigeon you have is a racer:

WINDY CITY club (this one's right next door to you)
ALEX LUBERDA 
JUSTICE,IL 
708-945-7696 

Oaklawn RPC
Secretary: Douglas Bambera
Burbank, IL
708-599-7665

Dave Baker
Melrose Park, IL
708-906-6636

Darek Bieniek
Lemont, IL
708-257-8439

It's a long shot, but give 'em a try.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pidgey, 

Way to go! I don't know how you keep doing it but you're one determined and resourceful guy. Hopefully one of your contacts provided will pan out for Melanie. Glad you're on our team


----------



## tazmel (Jun 23, 2005)

wow.you guys are fast with replies.........thank all of you so much. i called the #'s in oak lawn and justice. they said they would call if they find out anything...now on to the next 2 phones #'s....i just came back from my daughters apt. (same building) and the bird looks good. took him some popcorn kernals. will get dove food tomorrow. he makes kind of a low growl noise when i try to pick him up. is this normal? will keep you posted..again thanks so much...melanie
p.s. i've spent allot of time reading the posts here and i take it poop is very important info  ..........yes ...the bird's poop looks good


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping out this little stranger. Yep, he is normal, he is grunting to let you know, to keep your distance as he knows you aren't a familiar face, and politely keep your distance! LOL

This is somewhat of an older bird to be out flying. I don't have any birds older then 2001 as that is when I got my pigeons. Hope someone will respond to your inquiry and you will find his/her home. 

Treesa


----------



## tazmel (Jun 23, 2005)

well the pigeon has found a home. i didn't want to post till it was definate. my daughter is going to keep it. she's gotten really attatched to it. he's eating good & pooping the right colors & seems pretty happy. my grandson named him "sly".

for now he's in a big box in her room (plans are underway to build a big cage) he gets the run of the house for awhile (the cats are locked up) the cats don't really seem to mind him, but i told her....a cat is always a cat. these cats aren't normal anyway....when they were smaller they would go in the rat cage and sleep with the 2 pet rats she has....lol. i have a large dog carrier that she can use for when no one is home.

she told me to tell all of you thank you for all your help and concern. if i should find a pigeon lover that just deals with pigeons i might try to convince her he'd be better off with someone else. for now he's a happy, healthy bird....he really likes my daughter.

will keep you posted and send pics soon....melanie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful update.
Many thanks to your daughter for offering this sweet pijie a home. I am sure he is very spoiled and happy.

Reti


----------

